# SLR basic help?



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys- just curious if you could all could give me a couple tips/tricks on getting that good Vizsla shot. I have a nikon d3100 w/ a 55 and 200 lenses and the basic filters but trying to capture that ACTION shot of a vizsla I have found difficult. I tend to get some good pics in Auto and S mode (which i play with all sorts of speeds but don't have much idea). If you guys could share some information that has worked for you, please let me know. Thanks!
Fox_Trot


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Please check your sports action process speed on your unit?
I have 1 SLR Nikon and 2 high end pocket rockets I love with full GPS

The Processor SPEED not just the megapixels a key and optical zoom mine shoots at 1920x1080

720' is now a lunker if your a speed and feed guy

Many great deals on TV junk 720' out=daters they bundle the load and make you feel blessed

Electronics and there abilities change almost monthly know

action on you or your Dog Video Full HD GoPro

Hero 3 they will do it all


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would use manual setting. Depending on amount of light available, I would adjust shutter speed to 1/250 and low as possible aperture. That should give pretty good depth of field and fast speed. Focusing speed also matters, that's why a long lens pretty much guarantees Action shots. 
However, with a long focal point the picture will look a little more compressed. A nice 3D effect can be achieved with the dog in the foreground in sharp focus and the background a little out of focus. 

Actually, the D3100 has a speed of 1/4000 (sweeeeet). Needs lots of light at that setting. Otherwise the aperture must be high (wide open). 

In the end, any shot is a good shot, I salivate for that perfect shot.... But I never hade my camera handy. iPhone is always with me.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

You'll also want to turn up your ISO to 800-1600


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

4 tips:

- Set the camera to manual

- Photograph in full sunlight

- Use AI Servo focus

- Low aperture & high shutter speed

Attached photo was taken with my SLR.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Another cool way to show motion is through panning. So if your dog is at a full out run, pivot your body and the camera as you release the shutter, keeping your dog in roughly the same part of the frame. Your dog will remain mostly in focus, but the background will blur in horizontal streaks. If you have a tripod you can use a slower shutter speed to exaggerate the streaky effect, but stick on a neutral density filter to avoid overexposure if in full sun. 

Here's a not so great example of my dog running through some Texas woods last Nov. Fairly cloudy day, plus extra shade from tree cover. f/5.6, 1/30 s exposure at ISO 400 with 105mm lens. Underexposed, but in my defense it was a borrowed camera. 

Good luck in your pursuit of the perfect and shot!


----------

